# The GCCA Swap meet was amazing



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

Just wanted to congratulate the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association on a terrific swap meet this morning. I hadn't made the trip there for 3-4 years, and it was easily twice as big as the last time I went. There were tons of great fish, in fact I probably took home to many, lol. Had to set up a new tank. The dealers were all friendly and helpful and the prices were great.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Here here!!


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Bashiba said:


> Just wanted to congratulate the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association on a terrific swap meet this morning. I hadn't made the trip there for 3-4 years, and it was easily twice as big as the last time I went. There were tons of great fish, in fact I probably took home to many, lol. Had to set up a new tank. The dealers were all friendly and helpful and the prices were great.


wheres the picture of the fish you got cant tease us like that haha


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

A little late, but here are some pics of some fish from the swap.
Male Hongi








Young Male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" Just starting to color up.


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

I know I just started frequenting site the, again...but You got me anxious?
Wayne :fish:


----------



## Juicebigalow (Apr 1, 2003)

speaking of the GCCA is anyone going to the ACA in Cincinnati this year? I've heard it's suppose to be huge as well! I'm curious if anyone is going to start a thread or anything about what's going to be there? If you guys know where I could find that thread... let me know haha.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be there. here's the link. Anyone else going?

http://www.2009aca.com/


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyof you guys from chicago been to OCA? I'm wondering how large of a show the GCCA really is? I only have OCA Extravaganza to compare. This will be my 1st ACA show.

I'm asking from a vendors perspective, I may look into selling at GCCA.


----------

